# free tenn cycle shorts- Taken



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2011)

Tenn cycle shorts , medium .

Should be 32-34 but i am a 31 " and i find them tight.


I reckon these are more like a small, i have used them a few times and they are to tight around the thigh for me .


Free to a good home  

link to teen website ...

http://www.tenn-outd...ckhiviz-green-m


----------



## Tyke (20 Jul 2011)

PM sent


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jul 2011)

Taken


----------

